# Green Scare this year?



## A zed (Jun 20, 2021)

I was curious if anyone had heard anything about Green Scare happening this year or not? I think I remember a friend mentioning it might be happening this year but I haven't seen anything about it.


----------



## japanarchist (Jun 20, 2021)

If it does happen I hope it happens in the PNW!


----------



## HitchBiker (Jun 21, 2021)

An Earth First Gathering was announced for June 26th to July 1st in Minnesota. Don’t know anything about Green Scare.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 26, 2021)

@A zed can we get more details about green scare? i've never heard of it.


----------



## A zed (Jun 26, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> @A zed can we get more details about green scare? i've never heard of it.


Its an anarchist book fair, I believe the first one was held 2 years ago in Minnesota with a focus on post-left, especially anti-civ theory, thus "green scare". I believe warzone distro was associated with it, I forget if they were THE organizers but I think they had a hand in setting it up at least. It was supposed to be held for the second time spring 2020 but covid hit and it got canceled. Here's a write up from anarchist news on the first one Green Scare Anarchist Bookfair Spring 2020 | anarchistnews.org - https://anarchistnews.org/content/green-scare-anarchist-bookfair-spring-2020


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2021)

i read your write up which was interesting, but also the comments section is such a fucking cesspool of toxicity that it instantly reminded me why I don't read anarchistnews.org


----------



## japanarchist (Jul 6, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> i read your write up which was interesting, but also the comments section is such a fucking cesspool of toxicity that it instantly reminded me why I don't read anarchistnews.org


The comments are the best part of anews lol


----------



## A zed (Jul 26, 2021)

Here's an update I found:


----------



## japanarchist (Jul 26, 2021)

A zed said:


> Here's an update I found:



Nice I can actually attend it now!


----------

